# change gear pairs



## greenail (Oct 18, 2018)

I printed up some gear sets to make gear changes on my 8x16 lathe a bit easier.  Feel free to ask for any pairs you may need and if I have time I'll update this.

They are a bit loud but work well.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3161564


----------

